# Has anyone ever said, "You smell pregnant"?



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

Currently DH and I are using withdrawal as BC. Today, at 8 DPO, he told me that I "*smell pregnant*". I don't feel the least bit pregnant (hell, pregnancy hadn't even crossed my mind). I think he may just be smelling the post-O progesterone.

Has anyone else been told that they smell pregnant?

If so, were you pregnant? Was it before you got your BFP?

I was going along minding my own business not even thinking about pregnancy and now I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

Voted "No" because it hasn't happened to me, but I don't think it's weird!


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks ocelotmom!

I talked to DH about it again and he said that he started noticing "the smell" 4 or 5 days ago. That would be 3 to 4 DPO. He said that it just got strong enough for him to mention it on 8 DPO. I am pretty sure it's just the post-O progesterone. A 'smell' as early as 3 to 4 DPO has to be progesterone. He said the smell hit him like a memory. He smelled me and thought that I was pregnant just like you might smell a certain perfume and be reminded of someone or someplace. I wish he had never mentioned it to me because I have been obsessing! I wasn't even thinking about pregnancy before he said that, UGH!


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

My husband said this to me about a week ago, just after I got a very, very faint positive at 10dpo.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds possible. I hope you can stay sane for the next few days until you find out if he is right.


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

*Sihaya* We were in the same April 2011 DDC! BFP 10 DPO, that is early, and you have "the smell"! Congrats on your pregnancy!!









*pokeyAC* I don't know how I am going to keep myself from POAS before Friday (12 DPO).







Congrats on your pregnancy, you're almost to the finish line!

This is my second cycle off of BC pills. We are going to start TTC after my third cycle so we have been using withdrawal. I have absolutely no early signs of pregnancy. Here is my chart 

I probably spent a good hour today reading about how effective withdrawal is in preventing pregnancy and it looks pretty reliable. Of course I have gotten pregnant using withdrawal before but it was with someone who didn't execute the method properly. DH called in the middle of me writing this and he says the smell is sweet and similar to that of amniotic fluid. He also said the smell has been 'ramping up', well progesterone ramps up and peaks about now so maybe that's it . . . but he has never noticed it before.

Thanks for keeping me company while I try and rationalize this until AF shows!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, pattimomma! Your DH is very perceptive! I had someone at work ask me if I had a bun in the oven at 10DPO. I hadn't tested yet so I could honestly say I wasn't, but I thought it was very interesting. It turned out she was right, and that was the first day I started feeling pregnant. That's why I believe anything is possible.


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

This morning DH says that I no longer "smell pregnant". Pretty sure he was smelling post-O progesterone. I expect AF this weekend.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

pattimomma. Nice to see a familiar face. I haven't been back here since that April 2011 baby was born until I found out I was pg with this one. Thanks for the congrats







10dpo is fairly early, but normal for me every time I've been pg.

It makes sense to me that if this is only your second cycle off of birth control, that your DH might recognize the increase of progesterone by scent because it's relatively new. I am taking supplemental progesterone to help sustain the pregnancy, so I think that explains my husband identifying a unique scent, regardless of whether or not I ended up being pg this cycle.


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

Not smell, but my DH has thought I looked pregnant several times around ovulation (not in my belly, he meant having a "glowy" face). I think sometimes I just get a lot more hormones going on around O time than others.


----------



## Oread (Aug 12, 2012)

No one else ever seemed to notice it, but I definitely noticed that I smelled different when I was pregnant


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

People say dogs can smell if you're pregnant. I had a friend whose male dog would only hump pregnant women. I'm sure of the thousands of scents we come across every day that the majority of us (at least before we're pregnant) ignore 95% of them. I don't think its totally beyond possible that some people can smell a change.


----------

